# How does getting a sponsor when you're a classical string player work?



## catherinethegreat21

Quick question: How does getting a sponsor when you're a classical string player work(AKA what/who should I Approach for this)? would my YouTube portfolio/website and the fact that I got into this Competition:https://americanprotege.com/con/ help "Sell" me & my skills? the first goal is to do a concert or concerts like this in the Ogden Utah area: http://utahsymphony.org/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=679


----------



## Pugg

catherinethegreat21 said:


> Quick question: How does getting a sponsor when you're a classical string player work(AKA what/who should I Approach for this)? would my YouTube portfolio/website and the fact that I got into this Competition:https://americanprotege.com/con/ help "Sell" me & my skills? the first goal is to do a concert or concerts like this in the Ogden Utah area: http://utahsymphony.org/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=679


In my humble opinion it works the other way around, if you are good enough they come to you, If I may, I suggests crowdfunding.


----------

